# Great Article: Breeder Haters



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I know by posting this on SM I am perhaps preaching to the choir since this website as a mission supports reputable breeders, but I have seen so many posts on other websites that are targeted at hating breeders I felt this was worthy of a share. Please consider participating in the discussion the next time you see someone hating on breeders by sharing this article: It’s become fashionable to hate dog breeders | Andy Vance


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Carina, thanks for posting this most excellent article. It is long, but well worth the read! I totally endorse it!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Carina, thanks for posting this most excellent article. It is long, but well worth the read! I totally endorse it!


I endorse it too. Thank you, Carina!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wonderful article! I guess I'd never paid much attention to this issue, but it was a great and informative read. Thanks for linking to it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Wonderful article! I guess I'd never paid much attention to this issue, but it was a great and informative read. Thanks for linking to it.


I understand what you mean. I personally have to admit, when I was young I never thought much about it, but I did kinda buy into the idea that breeders might be contributing to the problem of shelters full of dogs. For sure, I heard many stories about how there were an endless supply of dogs in the shelters and we should always adopt before we shop. 

It was my work with rescue that taught me that this was not true. The problems are multi-faceted and come back frequently to irresponsible owners more than anything else (irresponsible owners who do not do their homework before buying a dog, irresponsible owners who let their dogs have puppies without understanding the importance of the lifetime commitment, irresponsible owners who dump a dog at the shelter rather than taking time to train). 

But I also learned that there were very important differences in breeders. There were breeders who kept a lifetime commitment to their puppies and who took great pains to make sure that the owners who got a puppy from them were responsible and who if there were ever a problem with that puppy would always take it back, meaning their dogs would never end up homeless. Then of course there were the BYBs and the PuppyMills who sold to anyone with a checkbook. 

I began to understand that there were people who were truly dedicated and bred for the love of their breeds more than any other goal. I began to admire the investment they put into it. 

As I met many dedicated breeders I learned that they fear this hate that they encounter. I see also more and more people being made to feel guilty for purchasing a puppy from a breeder. I go to classes frequently with my dogs and some of the classes sponsored by local kennel clubs are breeder friendly, but other places I have taken classes, admitting that your dog came from a breeder is something you do only in hushed tones, so that you will not be judged. We had a thread recently about pure-bred guilt. It goes hand in hand with this breeder hating. 

The SM community is much more positive toward dedicated breeders than most any other site online. I hope some in our community though can carry this message elsewhere as the opportunity arises.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

*"But I also learned that there were very important differences in breeders."*

Carina, It is something that I just learned too (unfortunately after the fact) and if there could be a "Standard" written on what a breeder should represent, it would have your picture under it.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Love you for pointing this out Carina😘. I hope the public comes around because otherwise the breeds will suffer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Carina, thanks for posting this most excellent article. It is long, but well worth the read! I totally endorse it!


 
I really enjoyed the read, everything he wrote about is right on. Thank you Carina


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Excellent article.


----------

